# About how long does it take to burn an average bowl?



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

5min? 2hrs? 

Got shipment confirmation and wondering how much time I should set aside for my first experience. :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Depending on the bowl and tobacco but any where from 30 min to an hour for me. btw, what did you get?


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Gave my first order it's own thread. 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/276852-hittin-pipe.html


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I stick my little finger into a pipe chamber (when it's cool and empty) and that's my burn time gauge. First knuckle is 30-min; midway to 2nd knuckle is an hour for sure; 2nd knuckle or higher will burner longer than I have time for. This system is patent-applied for; I will license anyone to use it for a fat Tatuaje cigar or a sealed tin of Escudo.

Expect 30-45 minutes from a Diplomat.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a great gauge. Fortunately I was born with two. If one gets stuck in my nose, I'm still golden.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Personally, I think you are over-thinking this. There are so many variables from pipe design to bowl size & shape, how full is the bowl (when breaking-in a pipe, you should only load 1/2 bowls), to types of tobacco, how dry is the tobacco, how you loaded it, how you are puffing, plus other variables like the wind. 

Just sit down and enjoy yourself, don't worry about if you are doing it right or wrong.

I really like drastic quench's sig line: "Any man who checks his watch while smoking his pipe is doing it wrong."


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

CWL said:


> Personally, I think you are over-thinking this. *There are so many variables from pipe design to bowl size & shape, how full is the bowl (when breaking-in a pipe, you should only load 1/2 bowls), to types of tobacco, how dry is the tobacco, how you loaded it, how you are puffing, plus other variables like the wind. *
> 
> Just sit down and enjoy yourself, don't worry about if you are doing it right or wrong.
> 
> I really like drastic quench's sig line: "Any man who checks his watch while smoking his pipe is doing it wrong."


And I'm over-thinking it?  I was just looking for a ballpark estimate.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

When you wanted to learn to ride a bike you didn't wonder how many times you should peddle per minute or how far you should go before you turn around, or what the tire pressure was before you hopped on. Just filler up and smoke!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

To me the whole pipe smoking experience is about relaxation. Once I strike the match, the clock stops and the world melts away. 

How long? I have no idea and I like it that way!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

For me it's all about sticking my little finger in the empty pipe. One of these days I'll buy some tobacco and see what the smoking thing is all about. Until then... 30-minutes for a newguy with a Dippo and a Zippo.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Depending on the bowl and tobacco but any where from 30 min to an hour for me. btw, what did you get?


ABout the same here. That also does not allow for my tendency to sit it down and come back later.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

CWL said:


> Personally, I think you are over-thinking this. There are so many variables from pipe design to bowl size & shape, how full is the bowl (when breaking-in a pipe, you should only load 1/2 bowls), to types of tobacco, how dry is the tobacco, how you loaded it, how you are puffing, plus other variables like the wind.
> 
> Just sit down and enjoy yourself, don't worry about if you are doing it right or wrong.
> 
> I really like drastic quench's sig line: "Any man who checks his watch while smoking his pipe is doing it wrong."


Thanks. I came up with that myself one afternoon while enjoying a novel and a pipe.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

For your first bowl? Maybe 2 minutes, relight, 2 minutes, relight..and repeat.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

chickenriceboo said:


> For your first bowl? Maybe 2 minutes, relight, 2 minutes, relight..and repeat.


Thats how my first bowl went. Followed by "man, why does my tongue hurt?" :biglaugh:


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

You might find it doesn't last that long if your technique isn't right. Relight, relight, tamp, "oouch my tongue", gurgle, clean, quit. 

Once you master the basics, 30min-1hr depending on bowl size.


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

As I'm getting the hang of it more and more, I'm enjoying a pipe for about an hour on average (unless I'm smoking one of my larger bowls). My tongue hurts much less lately, and I'm spending much less time relighting. This is after a couple months of practice.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I stick my little finger into a pipe chamber (when it's cool and empty) and that's my burn time gauge. First knuckle is 30-min; midway to 2nd knuckle is an hour for sure; 2nd knuckle or higher will burner longer than I have time for. This system is patent-applied for; I will license anyone to use it for a fat Tatuaje cigar or a sealed tin of Escudo.


Cattle have knuckles??? If yer cloven hoof fits into that bowl, its a week long smoke!

Average pipe, average baccy, average smoking style (i.e. not rushing and not relighting forty times), 45 minutes. Not average? Then anything goes, 30 minutes to 2 hours.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Cattle have knuckles??? If yer cloven hoof fits into that bowl, its a week long smoke!


----------

